# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Bazı Öz Türkçe Sözcükler

## veli

İlk Sıradakiler Öz Türkçe Sözcüklerdir.

Pusat & Silah
Us & Akıl
Bunlu & Kederli
Tutsak & Esir
Gezlemek & Nişanlamak
Çakın & Şimşek
Uçmak & Cennet
İni & Küçük Erkek Kardeş
Kurut & Bir Nevi Türk Peyniri
Karangu & Çok Karanlık
Deyiş & Şiir
Bezek & Süs
Ezgi & Beste,Musiki
Sıayru & Hasta
Em & İlaç
Eçi & Amca,Ağabey
Arık & Zayıf,Sıska
Esrimek & Sarhoş Olmak
Buşku & Heyecan
Eye & Sahip
Dilmaç & Tercüman
Azık & Erzak
Buğra & Erkek Deve
Budun & Halk,Millet
Kıvanç & Memnuniyet
Albız & Şeytan
Aldamak & İğfal Etmek
Çaşıt & Casus
Sağrak & Kadeh,Bardak
Bitik & Yazı,Mektup
Bidevi At & Hızlı,Soy At
Ulca & Ganimet
Bay & Zengin
Bayımak & Zengin Olmak
Kineşmek & Müzakere Etmek
Asığsız & Faydasız,Menfaatsiz
Yerinmek & Müteessir Etmek
Yüksünmek & Bir İşi Zahmet Saymak
Kanış & Cilve
Yitirmek & Kaybetmek
Düş & Rüya
Yay & İlkbahar
Yargu & Mahkeme
Yasavul & Polis,İnzibat
Tamu & Cehennem
Singil & Küçük Kız Kardeş
Karımış & İhtiyarlamış
Kalın & Çeyiz
Tanık & Şahit
Avunç & Teselli
Şurlamak & Şarıl Şarıl Akmak
Anda & Kankardeş
Sart & Tüccar
Utacı & Doktor
Yumuş & Vazife,İş,Hacet
Yalavaç & Peygamber
Erdem & Fazilet
Karganmış & Melun
Toklu & Bir Yaşını Geçmiş Kuzu
Uran & Parola
Konçuy & Zevce
Kovuculuk & Zem,İftira
Kırnak & Cariye
Süsmek & Boynuzla Vurmak
Kavşık & Kavuşulacak Yer

----------

